# Changer l'icône d'itunes



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

Tout est dans le titre : quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut s'y prendre pour changer cette icône ? Merci à vous !


----------



## kisco (27 Août 2008)

domdom1 a dit:


> Tout est dans le titre : quelqu'un sait-il comment on peut s'y prendre pour changer cette icône ? Merci à vous !


comme pour tous les icônes 

cf : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/


Tout à fait, d'ailleurs, on y va !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Bonjour à vous ! J'ai beau lire et essayer d'appliquer, je ne parviens pas à remplacer l'icône d'itunes qui apparaît en bas, dans le dock, par une autre icône (téléchargée depuis interfacelift).

Je débute sous mac et je m'y perds encore un peu. Quelqu'un peut-il me donner un coup de main ? Qui sera le/la pédagogue qui ne pensera pas : "Pfff... encore un-e qui n'a pas pris le temps de lire les docs...". 

J'ai lu et tenté plusieurs fois le copier/coller comme indiqué... sans succès. Alors alors ?
Bon, merci à vous pour le coup de main si le coeur vous en dit !


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2008)

- Tu ouvres ton icône avec Aperçu.

- Tu fais cmd+a, puis cmd+c (ce qui équivaut à ''tout sélectionner'' et ''copier'').

- Tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône d'iTunes, puis ''lire les informations''.

- Ensuite tu cliques sur l'icône d'iTunes, en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information, ce qui a pour effet de la sélectionner (elle s'entoure en bleu).

- Tu fais cmd+v (coller)

Et voilà, normalement iTunes changera d'icône à la prochaine ouverture.
Au pire, tu peux virer l'application du dock et la remplacer par iTunes avec la nouvelle icône.


----------

